# Jobangebot mit Kontobetrug!



## Laprimera (6 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem bereits 2007 ahnungslose Jobsuchende in kriminelle Machenschaften
hinein gezogen wurden, die ihr Konto zur Verfügung stellen sollten und dafür
Provisionen erhalten sollten, geht's nun wieder los.
Heute erhielt ich folgende Mail ( und vermutlich bin ich nicht die Einzige!):





*Arbeit für Dich!*





_ *Gut bezahlte Arbeit*_

*Wir bieten Dir sehr gute Verdienstmöglichkeit!*
*Mit uns wirst Du einfach von 4.000 bis 8.000 Euro im Monat verdienen. *Es gibt die Möglichkeit, die Arbeit bei uns mit Deinem jetzigen Job zu vereinbaren! Für diese Arbeit wirst Du nicht mehr als 2-3 Stunden pro Tag 1-2 Mal in der Woche aufwenden. *Für jeden ausgeführten Auftrag, der bei Dir nicht mehr als 3 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen wird, wirst Du von 400 bis 1.600 Euro verdienen.*

 *Deine Arbeit wird darin bestehen:*

1. Wir überweisen auf Dein Bankkonto von 2.000 bis 8.000 Euro.
2. Sobald die Überweisung Deinem Konto gutgeschrieben wurde, hebst Du das Geld ab.
3. *Du hast schon 20 % von dem überwiesenen Betrag verdient! 400-1.600 Euro behältst Du für Dich!*
4. Den restlichen Betrag übermittelst Du uns.
5. Wir führen die nächste Überweisung auf Dein Bankkonto durch.

 Die Beträge und die Anzahl der Überweisungen können beliebig sein, alles hängt nur von Deinen Möglichkeiten und von Deinem Wunsch ab! Diese Tätigkeit ist absolut legal und verletzt keine Gesetze Deutschlands und der Europäischen Union.

 Wenn Du bereit bist, das Geld zu verdienen, schreibe uns eine e-Mail: [xxx] Wir setzen uns in kürzester Zeit in Verbindung mit Dir und beantworten Deine Fragen.

 *Beeile Dich, die Anzahl der Stellenangebote ist begrenzt!*



 Ihre E-Mailadresse wurde aus offenen Quellen genommen. Falls unsere E-Mail irgendwelche Unannehmlichkeiten bei Ihnen verursacht hat, bitten wir Sie um Entschuldigung. Wenn Sie Ihre E-Mailadresse aus unserem Verteiler löschen möchten, schicken Sie uns eine leere E-Mail auf folgende E-Mailadresse: [XXX] 

*In jedem Fall rate ich dringend davon ab, auf dieses Angebot zu reagieren!*
[Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!]
Entgegen der Behauptung, dieses Angebot wäre gesetzeskonform, denke ich, dass
es nach wie vor verboten ist, fremde Gelder über das eigene Konto laufen zu
lassen. Die Juristen hier wissen sicher, ob das in den Bereich des Geldwäsche-Gesetzes
fällt.
Laprimera

[modedit by Hippo: Giftlinks entschärft]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Die Juristen hier wissen sicher, ob das in den Bereich des Geldwäsche-Gesetzes fällt.


Auch wenn ich kein Jurist bin: ein Geldwäsche-Gesetz gibt es nicht aber auch die fahrlässige Geldwäsche ist nach § 261 StGB strafbar. Anstiftung hierzu geht nicht, da es immer auch einer "Grundstraftat" hierzu bedarf - z. B. Betrug.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2011)

Es ist nicht nur Geldwäsche, sondern es ist so, dass derjenige, der auf das Angebot eingeht, hinterher den Schaden ersetzen muss. Es handelt sich nämlich um Geldwäsche von Phishing-Betrugsgeldern.


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2011)

Es ist nicht verboten fremde Gelder über das eigene Konto laufen zu lassen ...
... nur - die Gelder die auf dem Konto des Finanzagenten (auch armes Schwein genannt) sind durch Phishing, Warenbetrug oder sonst eine Schweinerei auf das Konto gelangt und somit absolut widerrechtlich in den Besitz des Finanzagenten gelangt.
Wenn der das jetzt über Ukash oder Western Union anonym (was natürlich in der Anzeige NICHT erwähnt wird) weitergibt ist die Kohle weg und es greift der Spruch "Den letzten beißen die Hunde"
D.h. die Vorgeschädigten werden sich am Finanzagenten schadlos halten und auch der Staatsanwalt wird in Ermangelung anderer greifbarer Täter sich erstmal an das arme Schwein halten. Wenn das dann alles rum ist ist der Finanzagent meist ein ganz armes Schwein ...


----------



## Laprimera (6 Dezember 2011)

...jedenfalls erwarte ich, dass niemand auf dieses "Lumpen-Jobangebot"
reinfällt!
Leider gibt es immer wieder "arme Schweine"!
Ich hoffe, dass diese Warnung hier möglichst viele Menschen
erreicht, die ebenfalls dieses "Jobangebot" erhalten haben!


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2011)

Das findet niemand, wenn man den Namen der Fake-Firma hier nicht nennt. Die Betroffenen googeln allenfalls nach dem Namen der Fake-Firma. Wenn der hier nicht auftaucht, findet das keiner.


----------



## Laprimera (6 Dezember 2011)

Der Absender lautet Bobby Linus.
Hier der erweiterte Header:

Received: from [213.155.255.163] (helo=[213.155.255.163])
by mx39.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #1)
id 1RWkL3-0000J2-00
for [email protected]; Sat, 03 Dec 2011 08:48:49 +0100
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: base64, 03 Dec 2011 07:48:58 +0000
From: "bobby linus" <[email protected]>
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101207 Thunderbird/3.1.7
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: "benn dirk" <[email protected]>
Subject: eine offene Stelle
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary="------------080902090900040404040502"
Return-Path: [email protected]

Zu "paf-radio" hab ich bloß dies gefunden:
http://www.firmaxx.de/firma/21368
Bobby Linus und Benn Dirk gibt's bei facebook, aber ob es sich um die oben genannten handelt,
kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich bin dort nicht registriert.
Auch fehlen mir die Fachkenntnisse, um einen wirklichen Abdender zu identifizieren.


----------



## Eniac (6 Dezember 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> From: "bobby linus" <[email protected]>
> ...
> Zu "paf-radio" hab ich bloß dies gefunden:
> http://www.firmaxx.de/firma/21368
> Bobby Linus und Benn Dirk gibt's bei facebook, aber ob es sich um die oben genannten handelt


 
Natürlich nicht und paf-radio hat auch nichts damit zu tun, der header ist gefälscht.

Entscheidend ist hier der URL und die email-Adresse aus dem scam-Text.
Ich plädiere dafür, diese nicht zu löschen, sondern die Links zu entschärfen, ansonsten können wir hier ewig herumrätseln.


Eniac


----------



## Laprimera (6 Dezember 2011)

Sorry, ich bin ein ziemlicher Lamer, deshalb verstehe ich nicht, was das bedeutet:
_Der Header ist gefälscht!"_
Ich hab nur die Details meiner email-addy rausgelöscht.
Woran erkennt man denn, dass der Header gefälscht ist??


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Dezember 2011)

Lies mal:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/EMailHeader

Auf welche URL(=Internetadresse) ging denn der Link im Text der Spam-Mail?


----------



## Heiko (7 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verboten fremde Gelder über das eigene Konto laufen zu lassen ...


Jein.
Das könnte unter Umständen eine erlaubnispflichtige Finanzdienstleistung sein.


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2011)

So grundsätzlich halt ...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2011)

Allerspätestens dann, wenn diese Gelder ins Ausland weitergehen, ist das definitiv durch KWG und GwG untersagt. Schon allein aus Gründen des Schutzes gegen Geldwäsche.

Wenn regelmäßig gewerbsmäßig Gelder über ein Girokonto verrechnet und  im Rahmen von Factoring-Finanzdienstleistungen weiterüberwiesen werden (auch im Inland), dann ist hierfür eine Genehmigung für Fakturierung gem. § 32 KWG erforderlich. Bei Auslandstransaktionen gelten erweiterte Bestimmungen (Auslandsfakturierung).


----------



## airmax77 (21 April 2012)

hmm wollte ma fragen ob die immer noch solche spams schicken ? ich habe schon länger keine mehr bekommen ? habt ihr welche bekommen ? vil haben die ja ne neue masche ?


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2012)

airmax77 schrieb:


> die


...sind verschiedene Tätergruppierungen in verschiedenen Ländern, verteilt über den ganzen Globus. Wahrscheinlich wird nur deine eMailadresse nicht mehr bedient, da du anscheinend nicht mitspielst. So was bemerkt auch die Technik der dümmsten Spammer.


----------



## airmax77 (21 April 2012)

hat jemand ne akutelle mail von dene arbeit gesucht ? oder ne spam schon bekommen im april ? würd mich intressieren wie die aussieht .

ich bin froh das ich keine kriege aber sehen würd ich sie trotzdem


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2012)

Wir beschäftigen uns hier eher nur am Rande mit diesem Thema. Schau mal in ein anderes Forum, z. B. bei unseren Kollegen von Antispam: https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...tellenangebote&p=331013&viewfull=1#post331013
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...-Mail-seri%F6s&p=321311&viewfull=1#post321311


----------

